

Start Ups Not in the Valley or NYC - quinton

I am interested in working for a start up, but I do not want to move to the valley or new york. Where are some cool start ups that are not in &#x27;typical&#x27; start up towns.<p>For example, I noticed that farmlogs is based out of Ann Arbor.
======
bradnickel
Come to Miami! We are booming with new startups and its the best place to live
in the country IMHO.

------
skram
If you're at all interested in life sciences and healthcare, check out
Indianapolis! (I'm not based there but my company and cofounder are - awesome
place with nice, innovative people)

Some links:

\- [http://www.indymade.com/](http://www.indymade.com/)

\- [http://hoosierchallenge.org/](http://hoosierchallenge.org/)

\- [http://theinnovationshowcase.com/](http://theinnovationshowcase.com/)

\- [http://www.developindy.com/](http://www.developindy.com/)

And if you need any introductions or want to talk more about Indy, let me
know.

------
rywalker
Cincinnati's got a great startup scene.

What skills are you bringing to the table?

------
bradnickel
If you are interested, contact me at brad at ClickBrain dot com.

------
ltcoleman
Fayetteville, AR. You won't find a better quality of life as a developer than
in AR. The tech scene isn't huge, but good developers here live very well.

------
joeldidit
I've been hearing a bit about Colorado, so maybe you'll find something there.
Boston has also usually been a hub for these sorts of things.

------
b3b0p
Tulsa in the Riverview, Midtown, Brookside, Downtown area. Easy access to just
about everything and friendly to bikers.

------
constapop
Austin also got nice startup scene.

